

Ask HN: Why there are so many Vim books and only a few about Emacs? - mmisu

Why there are so many Vim books and only a few about Emacs ? The most recent Emacs book I've seen is from 2004.
======
steventruong
Don't quote me as this being the primary reason of any kind of reason but
someone I know who was writing a technical book with a publishing company said
"You're not paid to write books on just subjects that interests you, you get
paid if there is market demand for that subject and the publishing company is
willing to deal".

I can't say for certain whether or not there is higher demand for Vi/Vim over
Emacs or not but I am guessing base on the information provided above it has
some factor to do with it if not entirely.

~~~
mmisu
I guess you right, there isn't enough demand for a Emacs book in order for a
publisher to invest in one.

Fortunately there are a lot of good Emacs tutorials in the wild.

